

ITunes 1080p video looks better, saves space using better H.264 compression - acro
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/03/new-itunes-1080p-looks-good-through-better-h264-compression.ars

======
ZeroGravitas
_"did Apple succeed in magically upping the compression?"_

The threshold for magic used to be "sufficiently advanced technology" now it's
apparently debased to such a degree that using a different encoding profile of
a decade old ISO standard codec qualifies.

